# Lanzarote



## Brummie100 (Dec 31, 2015)

We are visiting Lanzerote in Feb and looking at property to purchase in th Costa Teguise area..Ideally a 2/3 bed duplex...any advice would be appreciated.. Looking for a residential area..We are planning early retirement within next eight years but wish to purchase by summer of 2017 latest
Thank in advance


----------



## KelDavey (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi Brummie, 

We are in exactly the same position as you and are also looking at the Teguise area so any information anyone has would be great. 

We are in a different position and have 2 young children who would attend an International school. 

When in Feb are you heading out? We are going out 17th Feb.

David


----------



## Brummie100 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi David we are going on 14th Feb staying at the Diver Hotel


----------

